# Double Helix Designs Drip Tips



## Ross44 (14/12/15)

Hey Guys,

does anyone know if there is a South African vendor that sells high end drip tips? im looking for something that will fit nicely on a tobh or indestructible atty. something like these:
*Double Helix Designs Drip Tips*


----------



## blujeenz (14/12/15)

Im sure theres a master craftsman who could create your driptip desires. 
@hands is the 1st one that springs to mind, feel free to PM him if there's no response here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

